# my sunday plans =D



## jdecker94 (Jan 16, 2012)

so i put an ad up on craigslist looking for a bolens. i got a reply. a g 14 with a mower deck for 100 bucks. since thats what i was looking for i guess sunday im buying a new toy. but the pto is off which concerns me. but lets say the pto is shot, could i bolt up a largeframe pto unit? i got one of the diesel and since the engines not lined up to the pto i cant use it. so ill see what comes out of it. o and if i buy the g14 for 100 i can get an st110 for free with a locked up engine. so hopefully i can squeeze both in the truck. she doesnt look too bad i guess. hopefully i can get someone to make an fmc seat since all the lettering is there and doesnt seem to be cracked.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I doubt that a large frame PTO unit will work, but tube frame PTO units can be had for not too much $$. YOu can find them on eBay all day long.

You just have to make sure that you get the right one. There are some with a single pulley, and others with 2 pulleys. I'm betting that the 14 needs a 2 pulley one.

ETA: Just looked at the parts manual and it uses the 2 pulley PTO.

Here's one on eBay that should work as the G14 and H14 were pretty much identical except for the transmission.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOLENS-H-14...797?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53eb605dcd


----------



## jdecker94 (Jan 16, 2012)

ok well apparently she thought the pto joint was missing. but from the pics its sitting on the seat pan. so maybe ill luck out on this. im rly hoping it wont need a coil lol.


----------



## jdecker94 (Jan 16, 2012)

heres some pictures. she looks pretty good.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

There's company/store located in Rochester, NH. offers old Bolnes parts plus work...for some reason I can't find there website...maybe they could help.


----------



## jdecker94 (Jan 16, 2012)

ok so i got her home. i had to deck the deck off in the back of the truck. and that wasnt too fun. so now its off the truck. i put a battery that isnt dripping liquid into it and i went to turn her over but it turns over, then stops. then turns over, then stops. its getting juice because when it turns over it turns fast. i had a similar problem with my kubota diesel and it was a loose nut on the starter solenoid. so ill look into tightening all the connections on it and hopefully i can take it for a drive today.


----------



## jdecker94 (Jan 16, 2012)

ok the "fix" the starter needed was to crank over about 100 times then it started working right. it runs good.


----------

